# Marketing "weapon-based" martial arts...



## Cruentus (Aug 11, 2003)

I posted this in the Modern Arnis and knife forum as well:

I was just thinking of adding marketing value to FMA, and weapons-based systems. I thinking that just simply looking at the statistics makes the case enough for weapons based training. The statistics are kind of all over the place when trying to find info on weapon use in crimes, but here is the "jist" of some interesting stuff I gathered from the Bureau of Justice Statistics:

- Close to 100% of all murders involve a weapon.
- about 1 out of 3 violent crimes involve a weapon.
- about 2/3 of weapon-based crimes involve something other then a firearm.

So, if someone is going to be murdered, it will most likely be with a weapon.

There is a good chance that a weapon will be involved also, if your attacked at all. These chances greaten or lessen depending on who you are/ and your lifestyle. So consider that violent crimes also include child abuse, domestic violence, and date rape where weapons are most likely to not be involved make up a large % of these crimes. In other words, if your a happily married male/female (for instance), your not suseptipal to domestic violence, child abuse, or "date rape" (your married so you aren't dating), then the chances of a weapon being involved if you are ever victimized is much greater.

Also, most of these weapons that are involved are not firearms, so this brings further value to learning how to handle edged and non-edged weapons, because if you are victimized by a weapon it most likely will not be a gun.

Just some food for thought. Use it if you'd like!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 12, 2003)

For sexual assault, a knife is used about 4% of the time, a gun 2% of the time, other weapon perhaps 1%. See:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9479


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *For sexual assault, a knife is used about 4% of the time, a gun 2% of the time, other weapon perhaps 1%. See:
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9479 *



Yes, I was suprised to see how low the % were for weapon use with sexual assult at first. Then I realized that most sexual assults are "date rapes" where weapons aren't used. Child Molestation also makes up a large % of sexual assults, and weapons aren't used there either.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't believe the statistic accounts for weapons being present. The attacker could have had a weapon present as a threat, without having to "use" it.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *I don't believe the statistic accounts for weapons being present. The attacker could have had a weapon present as a threat, without having to "use" it. *



I think it counts whenever a weapon was used or brandished. I'm not certain though.

Of course, some of those weapons might have been pulled only when needed--meaning if one attempts to defend oneself, the stakes might go up.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 12, 2003)

that would make sense.


----------

